# Home in Montana



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

My wife and I have decided to list our property located in beautiful Columbus, Montana. This comes a as a difficult decision, but one that we feel is necessary with my current opportunity for advancement in my career (which is three hours away). 

The home is nearly complete and has 2x6 construction, metal roof, composting toilet, 22 acres of firewood, a wood stove, and is ready for you to put the finishing touches upon it. It is in the country, but 20 minutes away from Columbus which has a new hospital and other amenities that one would want.

Please let me (or our realtor) know if you have any questions after you visit this link: www.http://cmpmontana.com/properties/detail/194801


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

The link needs fixed. There is one too many "http://" in there. Otherwise, it's good.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Can someone post the correct link? I can't seem to get it.


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

freegal said:


> Can someone post the correct link? I can't seem to get it.



*Here is the *LINK* which I have corrected. *


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Andrew3d,

Thank you for fixing the link.


----------

